# Piano innovations at Steinway



## Kens

I was wondering: are technological advancements incorporated into the pianos as they become available or only with introduction of new models. For instance, would a Steinway model A built in 2018 be more advanced than Steinway model A built in 2008?


----------



## Guest

You may find this site very good for piano history and advice.

https://www.piano-tuners.org/piano-forums/


----------



## Guest

You get people join, ask a question, then mysteriously disappear never to be seen again ! Wast of space!


----------

